# UTI



## jogami

I think I have a UTI. I had a burning sensation yesterday twice when I wee'd followed by that orgasmy feeling you get after you pee when you have an infection - sorry don't know how else to describe it :blush: called my ob and she said to drink lots of water, cranberry juice and citro soda (don't know if you get it where you are). My mom-in-law also suggested I wash my privates with bicarbonate of soda, I put 2 tablespoons in a bowl and water and bent over the bowl in the shower and with a new sponge just washed down there. I did this last night and this morning (I shower twice a day), as well as took citro soda last night and this morning and I'm feeling better today. When I wee it's not just dribbles like yesterday and it doesn't burn. Just worried, hope babies are ok :( 

I heard if the infection reaches the kidneys it can cause preterm labour?

My doc said if I don't feel better in 2 days to call back and she will prescribe some antibiotics.

I'm just confused that the burning only lasted one day! Do you think I should still take antibiotics or do you think I have it under control?

Also did the washing of bicarbonate soda without really checking if it was ok first :dohh: I did mention it to ob today on the phone and she was ok with it though.

I have been really bad about drinking water this pregnancy but I've tried really hard today! 

Any advice, think I should insist on antibiotics or am I just being paranoid? I'm not burning today so that's confusing me too, I mean one day of burning :wacko:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey hun, it's much more likely that you got dehydrated yesterday and have strong urine rather than it being a uti. Strong pee does burn and in twin pregnancy I had to drink atleast 2 glasses per hour in order to stop my pee being like sludge! 

Keep up the fluids ad it should resolve. UTIs are common in pregnancy, but it's rare for them to travel to the kidneys. If you start peeing frequently but only dribbling, have cramps or feel unwell then it might be worth a trip to the GP. Little ones will be fine, it's you that will suffer before them xxx


----------



## jackie2012

You could ask the Doctor to check your urine just to make sure you don't have one. 

i normally get one every two years or so but this pregnancy i have had two already. I don't get any symptoms besides an achy feeling in my lower back until it gets to my kidneys and by then i get very sick and usually end up in the hospital but after catching the first one early on and me telling him my past history of not having the normal symptoms he tests my urine at every set of blood test now.


----------



## lisababe5

Hey, 
Try not to worry too much. I think the fact that the burning feeling has stopped means it's on it's way out. I had a UTI before I was pregnant and had to go to hospital - was in excruciating pain and bleeding and it still didn't affect my kidneys at all. It is unnerving when something changes from the normal but sounds like you're being well looked after. Hope you feel back to normal soon. :hugs:


----------



## ~Hope~

Pre pregnancy I used to get the feeling I had a UTI usually when I was dehydrated but drinking a ton of water would send it on its way. Maybe you were just dehydrated. Keep drinking that water :hugs:


----------



## Dollywally

Im prone to them and have one at the mo which im on antibiotics for. I would get them to test ur urine cos if it travels to ur kidneys which mine has, its not plesant at all...


----------



## jogami

Thanks so much for the reassurance ladies :flower:

Im dribbling again tonight and thought I had burning a moment ago but it seems to have gone again, so confused :wacko:

Still trying to down the water. Oh and I caught a fright just now. I suddenly felt wet and looked down and there was a wet patch on my undies, colourless but I'm wondering now if I wee'd without realising or amniotic fluid? How will I know the diffrence?


----------



## lambchops

Both my babies are head down now and i felt the one on my left turn over the other day, and it was confirmed yesterday on my scan that theyre both head down, so now left babys head is pushing my bladder so from time to time i FEEL like ive got a UTI i feel that horrible urge to pee when ive just been, and the general feeling your talking about but ie had itc checked and my urine is fine its just the babies head, so it could just be as simple as something similar, or just as others have said keep your fluids up xxx


----------



## Deethehippy

I had a UTI a couple of weeks ago and didn't even know i had it, i thought the back achey i had was normal for the weight of twins but when i saw the nurse she checked my pee sample and said i had a UTI, she put me on antibiotics and i soon felt better.

Can you get your pee tested, all the things you are doing are fine, drinking loads and cranberry juice etc but deffo get the antibiotics if it's not completely gone and try to take a pee sample.

I don't think the infection goes to the kidneys right away, i think you would be peeing blood before that happened but be sure to get checked if no better or not sure :flower:

Oh and the nurse told me that UTI's are more common with twins as they stretch your uteters (the tubes between bladder and kidneys) by taking more room in your tummy/at the sides.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Hey hey. I'd suggest getting your urine checked. Not to cause worry, but I had a UTI I didn't feel and that was partially why I started contracting to an extent it was shortening my cervix. Not meaning to cause panic or anything, but since a UTI can cause contractions before it makes it to the kidneys and is an easy fix I figure better safe than sorry.


----------

